# G-Tech results (ga16det)



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok I don't have them yet... but I have the G-Tech and i'm trying to find a 1/4 mile empty flat road... that I won't get pulled over on...

I've read a few things about G-Tech results and I'm not holding my breath to be impressed by my numbers but are results from G-Tech accurate? I've searched a few of the old posts and from what I found, its like salt and pepper (some :thumbup: some :thumbdwn: )

Another question for anyone that's used the G-Tech... how do you get that stupid suction cup to stick!? I tried it on my I35 and it would fall off as soon as I started accelerating....

Thanks!


----------



## 1Newmexneon (Mar 26, 2004)

I personally don't have one but I have heard that they aren't accurate but they are consistant enough to determine if certain mods are helping out.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

They are far off especially the damn hp one....Its a pain also trying to get around .00 and keeping the suction cup on.....Its good for 0-60mph rating but everything will be off....If you have the newer modeled one it might work better


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no have the older 50 dollar model... I read a post from a reliable member that said the 1/4 mile time is accurate but the speed is not.

I searched on google also said that the time is inaccurate because it will start after the car moves so it will give slower times...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

It would be a really hard to believe time also


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> It would be a really hard to believe time also


Opinion? Fact? Why? How far off?

Found this link:

http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/5335/test.htm

would like help or ideas about that suction cup... maybe I can make another mount for it...

found another link:

http://member.rivernet.com.au/btaylor/BMWText/technical/HPMeasureEquip.html


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well I remeber it said I had like 170 hp which is far off....i dont remeber the 1/4 mile .....the 0-60 that i had was always off because i couldnt get a good start, damn thing dosnt give you but like 5 seconds to get ready...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh and for the suction cup i just gave it a BIG lick and stuck it un there it eventually would fall off but it would work for the time being....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

maybe you're just not good at following instruction?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Oh and for the suction cup i just gave it a BIG lick and stuck it un there it eventually would fall off but it would work for the time being....


ok, thanks... I'm going to try some weather sealant and put a dab in the middle... its like rubber cement...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

just make sure you have some goo gone to get it off


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I was wanting one a while back on a day when all my cars were working, but i was told they aren't worth the $$

the HP number is determined by how much you tell it your car weighs.

maybe attaching it to a hard part of the car would work better NOT using the suction cup.

in theory accelerometers can measure speed and infer torque and HP, I was hoping it worked better than rumor tells me.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I got mine for only 50 bucks on ebay... figure its a good price considering they used to go above 150 and it's new too, with instructions. Took only 3 days to get to me!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ebay has them for like 35-50$$$$$$$$


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

I got to use one and it lied that I had a 17-17.1 sec car when I really had a 16.7 sec car as proven by the track. Scared me a bit there that I was going to lose to stock Neons and Civics at the track cause of the gtech though. But I could never find a decent flat 1/4mi stretch of road so that could've affected my results, so I guess these numbers are pretty close to accurate. Trap speed was always weird, +/-10mph, and I don't trust my speedometer once I'm past 65mph so I really don't know how fast I was going with the gtech (although at the tracks I was doing 81-83mph). Just give it a go already and tell us your time :thumbup: we're eager to hear.


----------

